# "dynamische" Tabellen!



## HITMAN (23. April 2002)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich will meine Homepage in ner art tabelle aufbauen... 
die Tabelle soll sich aber automatisch an die größe des Browserfensters anpassen! 

das ganze soll dann immer mit nem abstand von ca. 0,75cm vom Browserrand entfernt sein ... 
ich habe mal nen bild angehängt, wie ich es mir ungefähr vorstelle!
mit frames kann ich so was ja nicht machen oder?

wie könnte ich so was machen?


mfg hitman21


----------



## HITMAN (23. April 2002)

hier ist der Plan


----------



## Christoph (23. April 2002)

ich würde das so lösen:

1.) table einfügen
2.) Breite und Höhe auf 100%
3.) am Rand ein 0,75cm großes transparentes GIF reinbasteln.

so müsste es eigentlich gehen!


hoffe es hilft!

cu hochi


----------



## elgo (23. April 2002)

psyclic hat ein gutes 
tutorial gepostet.
das mit dem abstand kannst du auch einfach mit leftmargin="10" topmargin="10" marginwidth="10" marginheight="10" im <body> tag lösen (mit den werten musst halt ein bissl rumspielen).

nachdem du psyclic's tut durchgearbeitet hast sollte die seite kein problem mehr für dich darstellen, ansonsten nutze die suchfunktion oder (falls du nichts findest) öffne einen neuen thread.

mfg elgo


----------



## HITMAN (23. April 2002)

vielen Dank!
ich glaube so was habe ich gesucht!


----------



## stringtable (24. April 2002)

also dynamische seiten mach ich eigentlich eher mit frames.... nicht weils mit tabellen net geht...aber irgendwie verbrutzeln die unterschiedlichen netescape versionen immer irgendwo pixel oder machen irgendwas wieder nicht....

versuch mal ein gif mit dynamischen anweisungen zu versehen...ist mir noch nicht wirklich gelungen das unter dem netscapeunfall

mit verschachtelten frames hat man da doch eigentlich weniger probleme


----------



## Tribalman (24. April 2002)

> mit verschachtelten frames hat man da doch eigentlich weniger probleme



Mag sein, aber mit Frames richtig 
umzugehen ist auch nicht so einfach.
Und ich mein jetzt nicht nur die
Probleme, die viele schon mit dem 
Quellcode haben, sondern eher
Schwieriegkeiten mit dem verlinken
etc. Von den Komplikationen mit 
Suchmaschinen ganz abgesehen …

Tribal


----------



## stringtable (24. April 2002)

hmmm ja das mit dem verlinken ist eigentlich nicht so wild find ich...der aufbau der frames ist schon ein wenig ein aufwand.....hmm...auf jedenfall ist die vermarktung ein problem...es wäre eine gatewayseite nötig um den bot dazu zu bringen die site vernünftig zu indizieren....andererseits kann man mit dem meta befehl follow den bot dazu veranlassen auch tieferliegende seiten aufzusuchen...sprich also auch die einzelnen framsites zu indizieren...ein problem dabei ist, dass unter umständen als suchtreffer nur die content seite eines frames angezeigt wird....

dieses könnte man aber umgehen indem man mit einem script das im body onload aufgerufen wird gleich das ganze frameset laden läßt...also somit einen aufruf der reinen inhaltsseite durch browser unterbindet....

würd ich nun rein mit tabellen arbeiten, dann würd ich das schon auch eben mit 100% angaben in den tabellen und transparenten gifs machen...

aber wie schon mal erwähnt....der prima netscape reagiert da in seinen verschiedenen versionen halt schon sehr merkwürdig drauf ....im kontrast zum ie ist das dann schon nicht mehr so der hit...


----------

